# Galveston Surf fishing



## TexChef (Jun 11, 2007)

I have never fished the surf around Galveston, I have always fished between Surfside and the pass. So my question is where is the best location to enter the surf if I went to Galveston. Right on the sewall, at the end of the seawall towards Jamacia Beach or close to the jetty where the beach is?
Also if I do go to Surfside do I have to pay for the parking pass or does that not go in to effect until after memorial day?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I've caught trout from the end of the seawall all the way to the pass.
It only matters on bait which I have not seen on the beach front.
Our beach mullet have been wiped out by mullet eating floridians.
They stopped them netting everything but mullet and now those are mostly gone on the beachfront.


----------



## fishrmn27 (Mar 23, 2008)

What the!?!?!? Wow thats news to me...all mullet on the beachfront totally wiped out by mullet netting/mullet eating Floridians. I think we need to call and let someone know about this. LOL. Killin me smalls...killin me.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

i sure wish i was in the first gut at dawn this morn over in front of the water tower by pass...my jedi senses told me there was a 30" trout swimming lookn for a topwater plug. But i was 90 miles away in the woodlands!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

TEXCHEF...Redfish Ray is correct as far as where to wade surf...you can catch trout pretty much anywhere when conditions are good. I like going towards san luis pass, you can access beach in front of Rusty Hook or the water tower I believe and just wade right out. I havent fished the freeport side of pass in a year or so but I used to have success just on other side of bridge where surf starts back up again from pass..caught a huge 28" there 2 summers ago.


----------



## Woody (May 25, 2004)

I've always like to fish west myself. But that's not discount the surf along the seawall either....i've seen some mighty nice stringers come off that wall. Find the bait - more than likely find the fish. Good luck!


----------



## huntvizsla (Dec 31, 2006)

Nice thing about fishing the seawall is if your not doing well its easy to pack up, drive the wall and scout for birds and bait.


----------



## glojim (Aug 9, 2004)

since SLP pier is gone i'm desperate to learn to how to surf fish. my concern is safety. i've seen people fishing on the beachfront everytime i drive to SLP. what advice can you give for a newbie on surf fishing. thx.


----------



## greg77 (May 22, 2006)

glojim said:


> since SLP pier is gone i'm desperate to learn to how to surf fish. my concern is safety. i've seen people fishing on the beachfront everytime i drive to SLP. what advice can you give for a newbie on surf fishing. thx.


Don't get anywhere near SLP without a PFD. IMO the most critical part of surf fishing for trout is the water clarity. When you catch a good green tide, you can usually catch some fish. Some days arties are best and some days shrimp gets the nod. I prefer artificials and would not be without the following:

Bone super spook
1/2 oz silver spoon
chartruse 51m mirrowlure
assorted soft plastics

If the weather is any good at all, you will have plenty of company in the surf this weekend. Watch and learn

Good luck


----------



## CoonBubba (Mar 6, 2007)

greg77 said:


> Don't get anywhere near SLP without a PFD. IMO the most critical part of surf fishing for trout is the water clarity. When you catch a good green tide, you can usually catch some fish. Some days arties are best and some days shrimp gets the nod. I prefer artificials and would not be without the following:
> 
> Bone super spook
> 1/2 oz silver spoon
> ...


All very good advice. Take notes here.

The only thing I might add would be a popping cork for live bait AND/OR to fish soft plastics and spoons under. Bring steel leaders in case the Macs show up.


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

PFD @SLP. Very good advice. And, ditto on lure choice. I would add a 3/4 oz. spoon for stiffer onshore winds. Loud rattle topwaters and I like the 51mr28. green tides n' black dots...


----------



## collegeboy (May 26, 2004)

My go to in the surf is the mirrlure. Don't through them much in the bay. Also like to get there when its still dark and throw the dark top water in the first gut. I think the further west the cleaner the water, but to each his own.

Good luck and be careful.


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

Let me add a Chrome/Chartreuse Rattletrap, trout love them.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Incoming tide in the early morning sure helps too. When the first jet ski shows up, go home...


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Leave the pass proper alone unless you wear a pfd. They havent made the fish yet that makes the gamble make sense.

I grew up on the island. Wade fished before I could ride a bike and am a strong swimmer. The pass scares me. It should scare everybody at least a little.


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

It's been a tough artificial bite on the beachfront this spring. I've stood side by side with all the tackle mentioned above vs bait recently, and the live bait has really been the ticket. You'll get 'em too, but the quantity (and quality) is definatly in favor of the live bait chunker from what I have seen this spring. But, you may have a different experience.

Good luck!!


----------

